# overheating - removal of clutch fan



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

I did a search about overheating, as I too am having troubles. I have a 94 Z71 that I put a Meyers 7.5' plow on a couple years ago. First year running it I overheated. I plainly wasn't paying attention climbing a hill and she bubbled over. Ever since then I haven't been able to keep anti-freeze in it. It always is down. No leaks, must be consuming it in the combustion camber??? Nothing in the oil. Anyways, back to the subject. I read how most of you remove the clutch for the fan and hook it direct to the engine. I went to do this to mine and found the fan has a different bolt pattern than the water pump pulley.

So my question, how does one remove the clutch fan and bolt the fan direct to the water pump? Is there another bracket or a different fan I want?

Thanks for the help!
Chris


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*fan*

you should be able to get an aftermarket fan from summitt racing or jeg's then you can have a full time fan . My ram had a TSB for overheating while carrying a plow and they offer another clutch set up that engages sooner and solved my temperature problem . maybe gm has a similair fix ?? good luck


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

No, Don't remove the fan clutch. The fan spinning all the time will suck too much horsepower. Just spend a few extra bucks and buy a heavy duty thermal fan clutch. Flex fans are fine for performance cars and so forth but they flatten out at higher rpm's and that is not necessarily what you want to happen. Overheating occurs at higher speeds and not enough air is flowing through your radiator because of the plow. Under normal circumstances, the fan clutch will let the fan more or less free wheel when you are crusing along at higher speeds. The thermal fan clutch will sense when the air coming through the radiator gets too hot and lock up the fan so it draws extra air through. 

Hope this explination was adequate, but trust me on this one, I've been there many times.


----------



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Big Todd _
> *Just spend a few extra bucks and buy a heavy duty thermal fan clutch.*


Where can or should I purchase a thermal fan clutch?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you dont have one, install a rubber deflector on the plow. That will also help getting more air to the radiator.
Dino


----------



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by plowking35 _
> *If you dont have one, install a rubber deflector on the plow. That will also help getting more air to the radiator.
> Dino *


Dino- Where would I find one of these forsale?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Your local plow dealer should have them in stock. If not www.centralparts.com will have them. I go to my local sand and gravel operation, and they usually give away old conveyor rubber, that I cut and use for deflector material. 
We had a 91 Dakota a few years back that would overheat all the time with the plow on, as soon as we installed the deflector, all cooling issues were resloved. Even if you have to buy it from the dealer, usually around 75.00, it is still alot cheaper than cooling system mods.
Dino


----------



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks Dino...I'll look into it. BTW, I see you are from SE CT. Wifers and I are from NW CT, and will be heading back that way later in the week. Big storm brewing I hear, 6-10 on XMAS day in our old neck of the woods (Litchfield County). Nothing for where we live now though.......at least I don't think so.

Have a safe Holiday!

Chris


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The weather idiots are doing the typical forcast dance. This am it was propbably going to be to far out to sea and just graze us, at 6 O clock it was a dead on perfect snow track, and now its to close to the coast, and going to be mostly a mix. 
All I can say its must be nice to have a vocation that you can have so much leaway with.
Dino


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

As far as the fan clutch goes, any good auto parts store will sell them. I know that both AutoZone and NAPA sell them.

If you don't have a parts store you usually shop at, ask around and find out who will give you the best service and stand behind what they sell. I'm a little biased toward NAPA, since I work for them, but no matter where you go, as long as you are specific about the "heavy duty" and the "thermal" part of it, you should be fine.

Good luck


----------



## cjtatar (Sep 11, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Big Todd _
> *As far as the fan clutch goes, any good auto parts store will sell them. I know that both AutoZone and NAPA sell them.*


Autozone sells an Imperial Heavy Duty Thermal (P/N 215145) for $50. That sound about right?

Napa has a Genuine Air for my truck w/ Air Conditioning, Severe Duty, w/ Reverse Rotation Fan Clutch for $69. That sound right?

Thanks,
Chris


----------

